# Picked this up the other day



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

07 express 1 ton duramax with a 12' Spartan box on it


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Looked like this before my fingers fell off


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hillside said:


> Looked like this before my fingers fell off


Was that vinyl wrap? That's looks like a job for an apprentice, or a temporary helper like a nephew/niece. Did you try the jetter on it?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I called around to a few companies and they said removing wraps starts at 1000 bucks and no guarantee on what comes off with it, a day and a half with heat guns and vinyl adhesive remover got it done, thing was wrapped from day one and the gel coat was like new under, I woulda loved to hit with the jetter...... If it wasn't mine


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Heat gun is definitely the way to go...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tim hates you LMFAO


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Hillside said:


> I called around to a few companies and they said removing wraps starts at 1000 bucks and no guarantee on what comes off with it, a day and a half with heat guns and vinyl adhesive remover got it done, thing was wrapped from day one and the gel coat was like new under, I woulda loved to hit with the jetter...... If it wasn't mine


Any previous lettered truck that I've seen has razorblade marks in it from removal. Nice job! Curiosity, cause I've never removed letters or a wrap, the time involved?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Tim hates you LMFAO


 He won't return my calls


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hillside said:


> He won't return my calls


B.S. you won't talk to me because you know what I'm gonna say:laughing:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Everything's always for sale


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> B.S. you won't talk to me because you know what I'm gonna say:laughing:


Sad sad day.....the bromance is over. lmfao!


----------

